

Google to sell flagship Nexus devices with multiple partners this fall - Empro
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3022682/google-direct-sales-multiple-device-OEMs

======
benologist
Rewrite of

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230437150457740...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304371504577406511931421118.html)

~~~
Empro
You are correct good sir. I, however, do not have a subscription to the WSJ.

